# Hapkido Weapons Course  -  February 23rd, 2002 in Ocala, Florida.



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2002)

From Budo-Seek - Posted with authors permision


> The Korea Hapkido Federation is sponsoring:
> 
> Hapkido Weapons Certification Course
> February 23rd, 2002 in Ocala, Florida.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

Can anyone post a review of this seminar?


----------

